# C++ Programm läuft nicht



## PhoenixEX (12. Juni 2014)

*C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Hey Leute,

ich fange gerade an, C++ Programme zu programmieren also bin noch komplett am Angfang
Problem:
Ich kriege egal ob DevC++ oder CodeBlocks die Fehlermeldung

fatal error: iostream No such file or directory



Das Programm:
#include<iostream>

using namespace std;

main(){

cout << "hallo";
}

Was mache ich falsch bzw wo liegt das Problem???
Danke
MfG


----------



## Tiz92 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Versuche mal vor der letzen geschwungenen Klammer return0; zu schreiben... Wenn es nicht funktioniert dann nach der Klammer.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Code-Tags sind hilfreich 


```
#include <iostream>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
    cout << "Hallo" << endl;
    return 0;
}
```
Hast du denn überhaupt einen Compiler eingerichtet? Der findet ja schon die Headerdatei (#include) nicht. Hast du eventuell ein C statt C++ Projekt angelegt? Bin mir nicht sicher, kann sein, dass dann im falschen Pfad nach dem include gesucht wird. Das die Standardheader nicht gefunden werden, ist mir noch nie passiert, daher kann ich das nicht als Ursache ausschließen ^^ Vom Gefühl her würde ich aber sagen, deine Entwicklungsumgebung ist nicht richtig eingerichtet.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Hast du die Datei mit der Endung ".cpp" gespeichert? Wenn du sie nämlich als ".c" speicherst, denkt der Compiler, es sei C (und kein C++), und dann kann es zu dieser Fehlermeldung kommen.

Quelle: dev c++ - Code::Blocks/ Dev-c++: error: iostream: No such file or directory - Stack Overflow


----------



## informatrixx (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Stimmt, liegt an der Quelldatei
gibt Probleme wenn Endung ".c" statt ".cpp"

wurde wahrscheinlich bei Neues Projekt C-Projekt statt C++-Projekt angeklickt


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Alternativ folgendes schreiben:

#include <iostream*.h*>


----------



## Crysis nerd (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Versuche mal vor der letzen geschwungenen Klammer return0; zu schreiben... Wenn es nicht funktioniert dann nach der Klammer.


Totaler Humbug, nicht drauf hören.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Alternativ folgendes schreiben:
> 
> #include <iostream*.h*>


Auch Humbug. Eventuell geht es sogar in CodeBlocks oder sonstwo, aber das sollte man _nicht_ tun. Ist absolut nicht Standard und hilft dir hier nich weiter.

Die Richtige Antwort wurde ja schon gegeben: CodeBlocks nicht richtig eingerichtet. Es wurde versehentlich der C Compiler benutzt.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Auch Humbug. Eventuell geht es sogar in CodeBlocks oder sonstwo, aber das sollte man _nicht_ tun. Ist absolut nicht Standard und hilft dir hier nich weiter.


 
Der TE hat uns ja noch nicht einmal mitgeteilt, welchen Compiler er benutzt.

Auf manchen Uralt-Compilern läuft der Standard <iostream> eben (noch) nicht.

Und die Extension .c statt .cpp ist doch bisher gar nicht vom TE bestätigt worden.

Nachtrag:

Sorry, sehe gerade Dev-C++ oder Code::Blocks. Dann hast du Recht.


----------



## Crysis nerd (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Auf manchen Uralt-Compilern läuft der Standard <iostream> eben (noch) nicht.


Schon im C++98 Standard steht drin, dass der Header <iostream> und nicht <iostream.h> heißt. Du verwechselst das eventuell mit den von C übernommenen Headern, wie string.h und math.h, welche in C++ unter den namen cstring und cmath verfügbar sind. Dort ist es nämlich tatsächlich so, dass die Header nicht von Anfang an unter dem C-Prefix-Namen erreichbar waren, sondern nur mit dem alten C namen. Was die C++ Header, wie iostream angeht, so waren die schon immer ohne .h am Ende.


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Wie du ganz richtig bemerkt hast, wurde der Header <iostream> erst 1998 standardisiert.

Selbst der alte Borland-Compiler vor 1998 nutzte den Header <iostream.h>, ebenso der alte GNU-Compiler.


----------



## Crysis nerd (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Glücklicherweise sind seit 1998 schon einige Jahre ins Land gezogen. Daher hoffe ich, dass man sich heute keine Sorgen mehr machen muss, um Sachen, die vor 1998 nicht funktioniert haben...


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Tja, ich könnte dir dazu jetzt (m)eine Geschichte erzählen.

Aber ich denke, die WM ist interessanter...


----------



## Crysis nerd (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Uh bitte! WM interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, Story time ist besser.
Aber lass mich raten: Du arbeitest in der freien Wirtschaft und da sind sowieso alle doof und haben die letzten 20 Jahre nicht aus dem Kellerloch geguckt?


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> ...Aber lass mich raten: Du arbeitest in der freien Wirtschaft und da sind sowieso alle doof und haben die letzten 20 Jahre nicht aus dem Kellerloch geguckt?


 
Sagen wir mal so, es gibt Entwickler-Kollegen, die haben in der Zeit vor 20 Jahren noch in kein Kellerloch hinein geschaut.

Da wurde noch von 'Hand zu Fuß' programmiert, unter Unix gab es auch noch keine IDEs.

Und nur die Wenigsten haben die Kinderzeit von C++ noch mitbekommen, als der C++ Quellcode vom Compiler erst noch in C Code übersetzt wurde.

Das war die Zeit vor der Standardisierung, deshalb auch die Präprozessor-Anweisungen im C Format.


----------



## Crysis nerd (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Und dabei sagt man, dass Informatiker eigentlich immer neu lernen müssen 
Manche tun das wohl nicht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*

Bitte löschen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: C++ Programm läuft nicht*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Und dabei sagt man, dass Informatiker eigentlich immer neu lernen müssen
> Manche tun das wohl nicht.


 
Bist du Informatiker und sprichst aus eigener Erfahrung?


----------

